

Quantcast valued at $300 million - quant
http://www.pehub.com/43941/quantcast-raising-new-cash-at-300-million-valuation/

======
redorb
please help (Why is quantcast worth / need 50mm?)

\- we have all seen the webpages that appear in search engines for obscure
webpages - we click through, since when they show they are the only thing
worthy of a click; we find that the sites gets .9k hits a month and 53% of
those were female; then we are ask "Want us to quantifie your site?" and even
though we get 10-20k uniques a day we can't really understand why we would
want to know these numbers....

\--- What do they do? What is their business model? and why the 50mm? ---

